# Golden Ram Eggs



## Plantz (Oct 1, 2010)

That is cool, nice looking fish and tank. How long do they usually take to hatch?


----------



## Baadboy11 (Oct 28, 2009)

Gorgeous fish! Good luck with the babies!


----------



## Pookie Bear (Sep 2, 2010)

Good Luck! The eggs usually take about 3 days to hatch. Don't be surprised if they don't make it the first time around though, I have a pair and they have mated about 5 or 6 times already and the furthest they got was to the fry stage and then they all disappeared : (


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

The key to ram egg/fry survival is soft water. Soft acidic water increases chance of survival exponentially! 

Good luck and congrats!


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

Normal it takes around 48h to 72h before they hatch.
They will probably eat the eggs in the first two days. They will stress from the other tank mates and don't really know what to do with the eggs. But normally 1 to 2weeks later they will lay eggs again.
i would recommend you to buy some Indian Almond leaves, if you don't have soft, acidic water. Keep your temp up between 82 and 84 and the eggs will hatch. Put some flat rocks or go to home depot and buy some ceramic little flower pots. They love those flower pots to lay eggs in. Also when the eggs hatch its easy to take the fry out. When the eggs hatch it takes up to 2 days before they start swimming. You will see the parents try to control the fry take them in the mouth, wash them and spit them out in the flower pot. After a while, they can't control this ad it seems like this is the hardest step for them (a lot of the time, they eat the fry at this moment, seems to stressy) 
So actually its better to take the fry out (just take the flower pot out very slowly, the parents will start fighting with your fingers or even stay in the flower pot to protect the fry. when you take them out, put them in a seperated container with water from the tank and methylene blue, some java moss and duckweed (there is a lot of infusoria in those plants. (let the container float in the main tank and always keep the temp between 82 and 84.
Do every day water changes and have a some infusoria ready. after couple of days start hatching brine shrimp and start feeding them the brine shrimp.

Dimd, I write to much, I love rams and love to talk about them.
I already raised a lot of fry, somethimes everything goes well, other times I lose all of them... You just have to find a balance in everything and after a while you will have it right.

Don't forget, raising fry is intensive, you have to feed couple of times a day and a lot of water changing, also hatching brine shrimp is a pain...

Good luck!!

PS. Let your rams try to figure it out for them selves for like 5 times. Don't worry about it they will have eggs every 7 to 14 days.

Here are some pics of my first fry:


----------



## RuggerMSC (Oct 26, 2010)

I didn't expect to get eggs with my current water parameters ( mainly pH of 7.8) so i am not overly concerned at this time if they survive or not. I would love to have them survive, but I am not really setup to breed atm. maybe for xmas i can buy a new tank for the pair. The other tank mates are pretty docile and I hope they leave the eggs be. I have 12 cardinal tetra, 3 danios, 4 otos, 3 golden rams(including the mating pair), and 3 full sized ghost shrimp.

I love tese fish too, they have so much personality.


----------



## Pookie Bear (Sep 2, 2010)

I have a mating pair of EBR and GBR in my tank. Just be careful about the other golden ram (if they fry survive) because they may eat the fry. Additionally, if you can try and separate the fry from the parents you might want to do that because they sometimes will eat the fry as well.


----------



## RuggerMSC (Oct 26, 2010)

well they ended up eating the eggs last night while i was at work, there are only about 20 left. It's ok though now I can better prepare my tank for the matings in the future.


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

RuggerMSC said:


> well they ended up eating the eggs last night while i was at work, there are only about 20 left. It's ok though now I can better prepare my tank for the matings in the future.



Possible, but maybe they moved them.

Last week mine moved the eggs 5 times before they putted the fry in the plant pot. For the first time they putted the eggs right in front of the glass. I could see the eggs wiggle and the fry come out of it, It was beautiful!!


----------

